# Recurve Bow Stand



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Pic 1.This stand works both indoors and out. Remove the threaded base spike for indoor shooting. Pic 2.The Quick release mechanism, that squeezes the clamp together around the main alloy tube. I scroll sawed the lever on my Hegner after drilling the hole. Pic 3.The top piece is in 2 parts. Turned and one piece then milled with a curved recess to take the top horizontal bar that is bolted from underneath. The ribbed rubber is in a recessed groove. Aluminium is great to route at high speed with a sharp cutter. Tiny flakes go everywhere. So wear goggles and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike,

Spotting scope stand, recurve bow stand.. You'd fit right in here in Alaska!

I saw the personalized license plate "I8BMBI" (I ate bambi) at lunch today. Also saw a bumper sticker for the Alaskan division of P.E.T.A.... "People for the Eating of Tasty Animals"!!

.and the sticker "How can spotted owls need hundreds of acres to procreate when teenagers have been doing it in the backseat of cars for years?"

>>> tongue deeply in cheek <<<

<<Moving back into the shadows to dodge in incoming mortar from the "bunny-hugging tree-huggers">>


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job, Mike.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Mike,
> 
> Spotting scope stand, recurve bow stand.. You'd fit right in here in Alaska!
> 
> ...


LOL you know what Vegeterian" in Native Indian tongue translates into?.................................................................................................... BAD HUNTER! :laugh:

or P.P.S. you choose.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

psssst... The shadows are over here, Dan! <g>


----------

